# Llamas!!! 2 & 3



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I direct you to http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298758-llamas.html 1

Now... I knew bad things were waiting at home. DC numbers comfirmed it before I left work. I just didn't know how bad...

So I find these waiting for me on my front step

Hmm... Those most certainly are not small flat rate boxes like I expected... And does that box say llama services on it? Yes it does. I see, so Kipp DID decide to buzz himself and send me llama wool!? Nice! Lets open that bad boy up and see how soft his fur is.

JESUS CHRIST! This ****er came jumping out at me! Barely had the box open a crack. Boy... He has angry eyes too... Apparently he was left in charge of guarding the contents of the box.

So lets go down the line here.

AF WOAM - I have a couple, but haven't smoked one yet, I hear they are delicious.
Illusione CG4 - Never had one.
Camacho Room 101 Namakubi - Never had one.
Tat Fausto Robusto - Never had one.
Tat Cojonu 2003 - Never had one.
CAO Criollo - Had one in a different vitola.

So 6 cigars, 5 of which I have not yet smoked, and all 6 look incredible and I am once again (for like the 4th time this month) left wondering which one (or two or three from this set) is coming with me to Vegas.

Before I get too much further, thank you Kipp for the kind words and the incredible cigars. They both mean a lot.

Okay... But WAIT! We have another box to go!

Alright, so by this point I know something is up... So I made sure to give the box a hard shaking and flipped it end over end over end. Then quickly popped the top.

This guy came flying out before falling flat on the kitchen table. Ha! Got you! Oh damn... He just puked on the floor... Damn... I know I am going to have to clean that up... Lets move on.

He seems to have recovered and is now standing over the shipment he was in charge of.

Quite the shipment indeed... Lets take a closer look.

We have:
Partagas D Edicion Limitada 2010
Cohiba Robusto (guessing with my limited CC knowledge here)
Trinidad Fundadores
San Cristobal Supremo
Tat Cojonu 2006
Viaje Late Harvest

Well... What do I say about this... Umm... Wow? Does that cover it? It seems lacking in impact...
:woohoo:
That's a little better.

Thanks Pete. Some incredible incredible smokes that cause my dilemmas to continue. Where does one even start with selections like this?!

Now we are just left with this growing matter...

What do I do with these 3? If they like to smoke as much as Kevin said then I could be in trouble...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Friggin awesome! I say burn the llamas and film it


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

looks like your house is getting invaded by Llamas. I guess it's time to upgrade your llama hunting bazooka. These Llamas bite... hard. those are some great cigars.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DAVID! Don't you dare listen to Ray and burn those llamas - the rest of the herd hasn't arrived yet!! And they all need to stay together since they are related and know each other!! :target:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty nice hits, llamas! Enjoy those sticks, David. They look fantastic. Just watch those llamas in your house. Theyre evil, sneaky, and mean!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My fiancee works at a humane society. They have taken care of animals from the smallest Chinchilla up to cows and horses... If they don't behave I know just the place for them to go to.

Anyways... She walked in the door, looked at the kitchen table and screamed "LLAMAS!!! Can they be my llamas!?"

Edit: And she was not too pleased to hear the burning idea... Some threats were made...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:llama:
:lolat: :spank:
ound:
:rofl:


Good Times!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks there David. The llamas are hitting pretty hard right now. 

Serious question here, where the heck do you find a stuffed llama? I've never seen one is stores before. You better watch out once the whole herd arrives, I heard they stare at you when you're sleeping.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

max gas said:


> Serious question here, where the heck do you find a stuffed llama?


Google is your best friend 



max gas said:


> You better watch out once the whole herd arrives, I heard they stare at you when you're sleeping.


Yes, yes they do. Then they spit on your face. It's all part of the plan.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> I heard they stare at you when you're sleeping.


That should really help me get to bed tonight...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice, and there's more?!?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

they got you good David....Thats awsome, good job Llamas!!!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

"they're coming to take you away ha ha they're coming to take you away who who"'


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice.. I love ray's burning the llamas idea, show them your not intimidated by their assault haha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

:flame::llama::llama::llama::nono:

these are not just any ordinary llamas,sir..these llamas have been in the Boardroom for quite some time,just hanging out until they were awaiting to be shipped out to their new owner...and as you know,animals have an innate ability to mimic the personalities of their owners....many times,I've seen Kipp's llama standing in a corner with a video making embarrassing YouTube videos....Kevin's llama is very quiet and plays well with the other llamas...my llama has a tendency to run around and break things(don't know where the hell he got that from)..but there is one trait that they all share...if they sense a threat to them,they will attack without mercy..granted,not at the same time,but they will get the job done.

you were correct about that Cohiba robusto,Dave..it's from 09 and it's smoking very nicely now...I hope you enjoy it.

okay Fellas.....the advanced llama team has infiltrated David's house....the rest of the herd should be there shortly...and then,ZK Llama Party Central will be open for business:new_all_coholic::smoke2::rockon::beerchug:arty:

oh,did I mention that Pete Llama and Kipp Llama enjoy the occasional game of laser tag?:laser:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Nice looking sticks there David. The llamas are hitting pretty hard right now.
> 
> Serious question here, where the heck do you find a stuffed llama? I've never seen one is stores before. You better watch out once the whole herd arrives, I heard they stare at you when you're sleeping.


oh,there's a helluva lot more than just stuffed llamas out there,Sir..there's a whole universe of llama-related merchandise out there,just waiting for the ZK to grab it up and usher in an entirely new era of Llama bombings.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> my llama has a tendency to run around and break things(don't know where the hell he got that from


So far all your llama has managed to do is cuddle up with my lady a lot.

She says he is cute and fuzzy and has the softest fur of all the llamas... So... Your llama just became the equivelant of a purse dog.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Dahveed gets hit with exactly what he deserves.. to bad it didnt do more damage.

In all seriousness though David is a GREAT BOTL and he definitely deserved this!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> So far all your llama has managed to do is cuddle up with my lady a lot.
> 
> She says he is cute and fuzzy and has the softest fur of all the llamas... So... Your llama just became the equivelant of a purse dog.


yup...that Choco llama is a player...they say once you've had Choco you never go back:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so my llama is quiet like me? :spit: ound: :hmm: :der:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

how the hell would I know?...apparently,Pete Llama just became the future Mrs David Squid's purse buddy,so he can't hear a damn thing inside that damn purse...one of those damn Llamas better rescue him before she changes his name to Mister Fuzzy or something absurdly female like that:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

re-enforcements may need to be sent this is getting out of control


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Llamas are weak. I've heard tell we've got some 24 foot squid ready to dine on charred llama flesh:










David can light those very fine sticks off the smoking bones of what's left of that herd of even-toed ungulates.

They're only cute and fuzzy till they catch fire...

:ss

< _Egads! Have I gone over to some dark side? And did I just type "Egads!"? EGADS!_ >

Good work, gents. Looking forward to Llamas!!! 4 & 5.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Enjoy David! That room 101 is flying off my b&m shelves...can't keep it stocked. I really enjoy them! You deserve all these sticks and more bro! ( ok, maybe you don't "deserve" a llama herd, but Hell, YOU GOT ONE!!) :llama:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh,there's a helluva lot more than just stuffed llamas out there,Sir..there's a whole universe of llama-related merchandise out there,just waiting for the ZK to grab it up and usher in an entirely new era of Llama bombings.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


And I can tell you Pete is always looking for the next big thing in llama merch...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kapathy said:


> re-enforcements may need to be sent this is getting out of control


That is for sure...hopefully more llama's are on the way!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That is for sure...hopefully more llama's are on the way!


Can't wait to see Shawn's llama. Fingers crossed on it sporting llama SIBFO


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Fingers crossed on it sporting llama SIBFO


Oh dear lord... :fear:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Can't wait to see Shawn's llama. Fingers crossed on it sporting llama SIBFO


Hmmm... :?:


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW the things you see in the puff world.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> WOW the things you see in the puff world.


Why? Have you seen anyting strange? Shit...I must have missed it again!


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep it up and you will have a cigar petting zoo


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just be careful that while petting one you don't cause their stick to drop its ash... Llamas aren't known for biting but I'm sure they are capable of other things.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just think of what your new llama friends are up to today while you're at work. Maybe helping themselve to your top shelf??? Maybe inviting some llama ladies over for a drunken orgy??? Just think of what you have to look forward to when you get. home. 

Have a good day at work! :laugh:


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bad llamas!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just think of what your new llama friends are up to today while you're at work. Maybe helping themselve to your top shelf??? Maybe inviting some llama ladies over for a drunken orgy??? Just think of what you have to look forward to when you get. home.
> 
> Have a good day at work! :laugh:


I locked them up in the laundry room today. As long as they don't figure out how to get up 3 feet and then some how work a door knob with hooves I should be okay... If they do... Well... I don't think even Marty the Moose can handle 3 llamas...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just think of what your new llama friends are up to today while you're at work. Maybe helping themselve to your top shelf??? Maybe inviting some llama ladies over for a drunken orgy??? Just think of what you have to look forward to when you get. home.
> 
> Have a good day at work! :laugh:


A drunken llama orgy in your laundry room. Boy is that gonna be one nasty mess to clean up tonight when you get home. Better stock up on rubber gloves and bleach.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is only going to get worse bro...oh, and by the way, DO NOT look at Urban Dictonary for "Llama Party"..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is only going to get worse bro...oh, and by the way, DO NOT look at Urban Dictonary for "Llama Party"..


Advice taken. I have learned when someone on the internet tells you NOT too look at something it is best to heed their advice.

Oh, and my fiancee threatened the llamas with shock collars from her work if they didn't behave... Of course she did that while basically hugging Pete's llama... So I don't know how serious they took her.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

WHAT HAS SHE DONE!?!?! Llamas ♥ shock collars!!! There is definitely a drunken orgy goin on in your laundry room right now. Poor poor Marty.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is only going to get worse bro...oh, and by the way, DO NOT look at Urban Dictonary for "Llama Party"..


Thanks Kipp! Now I've got llama party scarred into my brain. I did laugh though. Telling us not to look is just like on family guy when someone tells Peter not to push the red button or open the door.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Llamas ♥ shock collars!!!


This tells me so much about you llamas...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You might just as well call in the company that cleans up crime scenes...they are the only ones who MIGHT be able to get llama goo out of your furniture!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> WHAT HAS SHE DONE!?!?! Llamas ♥ shock collars!!! There is definitely a drunken orgy goin on in your laundry room right now. Poor poor Marty.


Poor Marty, the llamas are probably having their way with him as we speak. I heard llamas can get quite nasty and mean when they drink.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got a picture message. Dave, you're NOT gonna like this. Looks like they already got out and have called their llama hos up for some crazy drunken fun.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Poor Marty, the llamas are probably having their way with him as we speak. I heard llamas can get quite nasty and mean when they drink.


Oh no! My liquor cabinet! Shit!


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

So if your llama is bad do you spank it??? sorry that your monkey. WOW did this go down hill fast:flame:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ummm Matt...you know you are one of us, right? We sent 3 llama's and there are 3 llama's here...for the record, this isn't David's llama's..because there is no way that I would "give OR receive" from Pete or Kevin! ound:



socalocmatt said:


> Just got a picture message. Dave, you're NOT gonna like this. Looks like they already got out and have called their llama hos up for some crazy drunken fun.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> So if your llama is bad do you spank it??? sorry that your monkey. WOW did this go down hill fast


every time you spank your llama a puppy dies.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ummm Matt...you know you are one of us, right? We sent 3 llama's and there are 3 llama's here...for the record, this isn't David's llama's..because there is no way that I would "give OR receive" from Pete or Kevin! ound:


LMFAO. Again, I sit at my desk laughing my ass of because of Puff. Looks like it is Pete's llama taking charge with two FEMALE llama booty calls.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That is... unless _you _ guys sent over big gay llamas from Big Gay Al's Big Gay Animal Farm.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does the next bomb come with Velcro gloves?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just got a picture message. Dave, you're NOT gonna like this. Looks like they already got out and have called their llama hos up for some crazy drunken fun.


Wow, this thread has quickly gone down the crapper quick. And this pic might have been been the tipping point


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I guess it is too late for me to slowly back out of this thread then?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I guess it is too late for me to slowly back out of this thread then?


David, your withdrawal method would be of questionable utility here...

Grin and bear it!

:ss


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Will a sorry with puppy dog eyes work as forgivness? If not then I can blame it on 21 years of military life and my PTSD. :sorry:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Ummm Matt...you know you are one of us, right? We sent 3 llama's and there are 3 llama's here...


Matt, Kipp's told you a _hundred_ times. What happens in the boardroom, stays in the boardroom!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Enjoy David! That room 101 is flying off my b&m shelves...can't keep it stocked. I really enjoy them! You deserve all these sticks and more bro! ( ok, maybe you don't "deserve" a llama herd, but Hell, YOU GOT ONE!!) :llama:


you gotta be kidding,right,Cap'n?...not only does this highly irritating Squid deserve each and every llama we send for all the llama stuff he's bombarded us with all these months..but if those little llamas bred like rabbits and made dozens and dozens of little baby llamas,he'd deserve them,too.

this is ZK justice as it's finest and most hilarious,and it couldn't have happened to a nicer,more annoying guy(or Squid).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So many amusing comments... So little available RG to give out...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just got a picture message. Dave, you're NOT gonna like this. Looks like they already got out and have called their llama hos up for some crazy drunken fun.


Good Lord....they've been in Washington State maybe 1 or 2 days and they've already regressed to this?....it must be the location..I mean,look what living in Washington State did to the Squids.

Thank goodness I taught Llama Pete how to pick locks..if he's going to indulge in this kind of behavior,he's going to need to break in to David's liquor cabinet...and his vitamin drawer.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope they stay out of the vitamins...llamas are color blind and they could easily get into David's viagra...THAT would be a mess!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hope they stay out of the vitamins...llamas are color blind and they could easily get into David's viagra...THAT would be a mess!


Oh yeah. Forgot about my viagra. Man... Did that make for a fun weekend... Good memories.

Anyways, judging by that photo, viagra is the LAST thing those llamas need.

We'll see how much of a mess they made in about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Good Lord....they've been in Washington State maybe 1 or 2 days and they've already regressed to this?....it must be the location..I mean,look what living in Washington State did to the Squids.


Yes, do look. You'll find no such pictures of us squids! There's photographic evidence of you llamas having your "boardroom" meeting, and you try to say it's our fault?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Far from over


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes, do look. You'll find no such pictures of us squids! There's photographic evidence of you llamas having your "boardroom" meeting, and you try to say it's our fault?












I always wondered what the ZKs might be doing, spending all that time and effort in their "boardroom". Shawn once admitted to me that they often get together there "to confirm and compare their respective ring gauges", but seeing the photographic evidence presented, now I think his statement might have a frightening double meaning...

:ss


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes, do look. You'll find no such pictures of us squids! There's photographic evidence of you llamas having your "boardroom" meeting, and you try to say it's our fault?


I'm not saying it's your fault,but it's just llama biology

Going back to marine biology...cephalopods only have one testicle,and that falls off after their one and only time of reproductive activity in their entire adult life...so I can imagine that the reason squids don't have rampant orgies in the oceans is because they only have one testicle and it falls off after the first time they have sex.

yaknow...that's so important and fascinating that I'm gonna repeat that,for the further edification of my Llama brethren.

HEY GUYS!!!!..GUESS WHAT!!!!...MALE SQUIDS ONLY HAVE ONE BALL,AND IT FALLS OFF AFTER THE FIRST TIME THEY HAVE SEX!!!!!..SO BASICALLY...THEY GO FROM BEING SQUIDLY ONE-NUT,TO BEING SQUIDLY NO-NUTS!!!!!!:r:round:ound:ound:

I think I'll paste this highly entertaining piece of information and have it hung up on the wall of the Boardroom,just as a motivational reminder why,as we're all learning,it's not all that great to be a Squidound:ound:ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Pete.... Pete pete pete... Where are you getting your information?

Besides you are focusing on the wrong issue. A giant squid's pe***, when erect, may be as long as the mantle, head and arms combined. As such, deep water squid have the greatest known pe*** length relative to body size of *ALL* mobile animals, *second in the entire animal kingdom* only to certain sessile barnacles.

Do llamas carry around a pe*** as long as they are? Didn't think so.

(Really? the site censors pe***?)


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Pete.... Pete pete pete... Where are you getting your information?
> 
> Besides you are focusing on the wrong issue. A giant squid's pe***, when erect, may be as long as the mantle, head and arms combined. As such, deep water squid have the greatest known pe*** length relative to body size of *ALL* mobile animals, *second in the entire animal kingdom* only to certain sessile barnacles.
> 
> ...


Isn't that a little irrelivent though. I mean... thats kinda like having a big giant bat and no balls. Litterally... NO balls. Kinda sux.

Also, their talking size relative to body and not overall size in general. There's a reason for the saying "hung like a horse" and llamas aint too far off.

Does the soon-to-be Mrs Squid know that your balls are gonna fall off???? Maybe I should've gotten you this instead of the hat and thong:

But then again I would have to get it customize. You know... for only one ball. :biglaugh:

And yep.. looks like you can't say *****. But you can say PENI5 <- see what I did there. Yea, genius, I know.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

No balls just means I don't have to deal with kids. Certainly doesn't mean I can't have fun with my bat.

And yes, it says relative to body size... A horse is like what... 5% body size? Do you know how big a squid can get? 30-40 feet long... A 30 foot peni5 has got to be quite intimidating.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The penís squid thing is only for deep water squid. Not the rare WASS. Since there are only 3 known to exist I doubt any study has been or should ever be done on that subject.

Oh and found a better way:
alt + 0237 = í


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Of all the things I thought I would be discussing when I first signed up on Puff...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> No balls just means I don't have to deal with kids. Certainly doesn't mean I can't have fun with my bat.
> 
> And yes, it says relative to body size... A horse is like what... 5% body size? Do you know how big a squid can get? 30-40 feet long... *A 30 foot peni5 has got to be quite intimidating*.


I can't say that I have ever had one pointed at me...wait, let me ask my wife.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I can't say that I have ever had one pointed at me...wait, let me ask my wife.


[ _retracted as ungentlemanly_ ]

:ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Kipp, are you implying your wife has been hangin' out here with the Squids? I hope we didn't scare her too badly...
> 
> :ss


Nope...I heard that the Washington State Bomb Squids are actually the opposite...giants heads and small packages. (oh, and the traditional one ball)


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Nope...I heard that the Washington State Bomb Squids are actually the opposite...giants heads and small packages. (oh, and the traditional one ball)


... that falls off.

^ Just in case that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> ... that falls off.
> 
> ^ Just in case that hasn't been mentioned yet.


I think that i had heard that!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Gentlemen, I will bow out of this thread - talk of squid testicles and peni5e5 is all well and good, but I found myself making a disparaging remark about a brother's wife - that's bad. 

Now, I'm going down to the post office to get some good packing tape, in an attempt to keep my one ball hanging where it should. If my wife and I ever have sex, I'd hate to loose that little sucker.

Slim chance of that, though. Right?

:ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I can still find no source that states they lose their testes... But I shouldn't be surprised, llamas have been known to exaggerate wildly and make claims like they invented the question mark...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Gentlemen, I will bow out of this thread - talk of squid testicles and peni5e5 is all well and good, but I found myself making a disparaging remark about a brother's wife - that's bad.
> 
> Now, I'm going down to the post office to get some good packing tape, in an attempt to keep my one ball hanging where it should. If my wife and I ever have sex, I'd hate to loose that little sucker.
> 
> ...


No worries Terry...just know that the brother in question has a fairly good sense of humor and really doesn't hold anything sacred...as long as said "comment" was in jest (which he knows it was)!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I can still find no source that states they lose their testes... But I shouldn't be surprised, llamas have been known to exaggerate wildly and make claims like they invented the question mark...


It wouldn't funny at all if I couldn't back up the info...so,submitted for your approval,straight from Wikipedia

*Cephalopods*

All cephalopods are sexually dimorphic and reproduce by laying eggs. Most cephalopods have semi-internal fertilization, in which the male places his gametes inside the female's mantle cavity or pallial cavity to fertilize the ova found in the female's single ovary.[22] Likewise, male cephalopods have only a single teste. In the female of most cephalopods the nidamental glands aid in development of the egg.
The "*****" in most unshelled male cephalopods (Coleoidea) is a long and muscular end of the gonoduct used to transfer spermatophores to a modified arm called a hectocotylus. That in turn is used to transfer the spermatophores to the female. In species where the hectocotylus is missing, the "*****" is long and able to extend beyond the mantle cavity and transfer the spermatophores directly to the female.
Many cephalopods shed their gonads during reproduction, and thus only reproduce once. Most cephalopods die after reproducing. Females nautilus however, can regenerate their gonads, making them the only cephalopods to spawn once per year. The females in many cephalopod species exhibit some level of parental protection for their eggs.

and if you want the link

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reproductive_system#Cephalopods

I might be guilty of hyperbole every now and then,but I ain't no liar.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It says "many cephalopods" not "ALL".

According to everything I can find specifically about squids, it is not the case. I remain unconvinced for the time being.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> No worries Terry...just know that the brother in question has a fairly good sense of humor and really doesn't hold anything sacred...as long as said "comment" was in jest (which he knows it was)!


yeah,but Terry showed class by not saying it...I've seen Kipp say alot worse and I know he's a good-natured knucklehead with rawhide for skin,but Terry was just showing respect for a Brother.

kudos to you for that,Counselor...RG comin' at ya


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> It says "many cephalopods" not "ALL".
> 
> According to everything I can find specifically about squids, it is not the case. I remain unconvinced for the time being.


Here you go (referring to "a testis", "a" being singular):
Squid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> It says "many cephalopods" not "ALL".
> 
> According to everything I can find specifically about squids, it is not the case. I remain unconvinced for the time being.


fair enough...unless I can find specific information pertaining to the variety of squid that resides in Washington State that tends to be highly irritating,we'll assume that the WSBS is the exception to the rule..granted,it's not as funny,but as men,it's our solemn duty to seek and report the truth.

crap..I think I just let them off the hook...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> fair enough...unless I can find specific information pertaining to the variety of squid that resides in Washington State that tends to be highly irritating,we'll assume that the WSBS is the exception to the rule..granted,it's not as funny,but as men,it's our solemn duty to seek and report the truth.
> 
> crap..I think I just let them off the hook...


And Matt just hooked 'em!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Here you go (referring to "a testis", "a" being singular):
> Squid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It's not the 1 ball I have an issue with, it is the ball falling off...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It says that it falls off too:











:lolat::kicknuts:
:biglaugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> It's not the 1 ball I have an issue with, it is the ball falling off...


(pssst, David...you aren't a real squid, and zk are not real llamas...you are just a man, just like the rest of us...well almost like the rest of us, you just happen to have one ball that will fall off after you and your wife "relate".)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh that is a beautiful wiki cite if I have ever seen one...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought you would apperciate that contribution


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Here you go (referring to "a testis", "a" being singular):
> Squid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The real funny part is some kid is going to copy that portion of the post for his biology report. So the WSBS squid variety will soon make its way into textbooks.

Well done.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats my hope in life. Now I know why schools say to never quote wikis.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I think what's getting lost in all of this is the fact that I, and any one of my fellow WSBS revolutionaries, would perfer to have one ball, one lost ball, or even no balls, than to be a llama who uses theirs in the following activity with his fellow llama brothers:










Just sayin'!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the one in the top and bottom are llama sisters. Lemme text them and see what they say...


Yep, 1 llama dude and 2 llama chicks. Confirmed.

I do wonder what they are up to at David's house today.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Squids, the Lance Armstrongs of Puff.

Edit: Daily llama report doesnt come in for another 3 hours.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I think the one in the top and bottom are llama sisters. Lemme text them and see what they say...
> 
> Yep, 1 llama dude and 2 llama chicks. Confirmed.


You stated that the top and bottom one are the llama sisters, and the middle one is the llama dude.

Wait, let me get this right. I want to make sure this is clear:

So what _you're_ saying is, you llamas like your ladies to strap one on and then give it to you from behind?!

:twitch:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You stated that the top and bottom one are the llama sisters, and the middle one is the llama dude.
> 
> Wait, let me get this right. I want to make sure this is clear:
> 
> So what you're saying is, you llamas like your ladies to strap one on and then give it to you from behind?!


Oh my little squid buddy. You would jump to that conclussion seeing that it is the squid''s MO. But no, the top llama chick is attempting to give a complimentary llama reach around.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Squids, the Lance Armstrongs of Puff.
> 
> Edit: Daily llama report doesnt come in for another 3 hours.


Can't wait!!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is that damn unsubscribe button? 

Way too many things that I clearly do not want to visualize.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You cannot unsubscribe from WINNING!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> You cannot unsubscribe from WINNING!


Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Oh my little squid buddy. You would jump to that conclussion seeing that it is the squid''s MO. But no, the top llama chick is attempting to give a complimentary llama reach around.


Yeah, sure. Next you'll be saying Shawn really suffers from "SIBFO" too! :bitchslap:

Look we can all see what's going on there.

Also, llamas lack opposible thumbs, so what you're suggesting isn't even possible. :nono:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Also, llamas lack opposible thumbs, so what you're suggesting isn't even possible. :nono:


Hey now. I've aready posted a picture. I dont think I need to include a drawing either but there is a hoof you know. Oh course you know, its that thing that we use to :kicknuts:

Edit: I have no idea why I continue on in this debate. The downward spiral has no end.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I think the one in the top and bottom are llama sisters. Lemme text them and see what they say...
> 
> Yep, 1 llama dude and 2 llama chicks. Confirmed.
> 
> I do wonder what they are up to at David's house today.


yeah..nothin' wrong with a llama sandwich


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah..nothin' wrong with a llama sandwich


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

WTF. Please tell me that you took time out of your day to make that image.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Time out of my day? Haven't you noticed? I sit here on puff for almost 8 hours a day... I am getting paid to call you a llama right now.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Time out of my day? Haven't you noticed? I sit here on puff for almost 8 hours a day... I am getting paid to call you a *llama *right now.


There's another! Cha-ching!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

very very nice!


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW! this is still going. i love that something so simple can be so fun and no one gets so butt hurt and offended.


----------

